# Tools of the Trade



## Pichet (Dec 7, 2011)

I know this is a really general question and "how long is a piece of sting" and all that but where I have experience cooking I am an uber novice in baking!

So my question is what basic ingredients so I go out and get to start baking. I like things like brownies and dessert bars!!

Thanks again

Pichet


----------



## Addie (Dec 7, 2011)

Start with a simple recipe that interests you. Look at the needed ingredients. The more you bake, the more your ingredient supply will build up. If it is chocolate desserts you are looking at, then you will definitely need chocolate. Unsweetened, Semi-sweetened squares, chocolate chips, cocoa, (does the recipe call for Dutch process?) Double acting baking powder, flour, (all purpose or cake flour?) Nuts, pecans, walnuts, hazel, etc.  (make sure that those who will be eating your treasures are not allergic to nuts) Read the recipe carefully. Most baking calls for all purpose. I love to bake. Everyone loves dessert. Not everyone loves liver. Good luck with your new adventure.


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 7, 2011)

One thing people who love to cook probably have in common is love of food shopping. As Addie said, you should build up your supplies, so take your time in shops and see what's out there. Browse the shelves and you will get loads of ideas this way. Buy one or two small things every time to add to your larder.  Bulk stores are great for small amounts which help keep your costs down. . Even if you don't plan on using them right away, plan to down the road. This way when the urge strikes, you have some ingredients you can use to bake something. Don't forget the eggs, milk(even a can of evaporated or sweetened condenced), and even if you aren't a fan  of  butter, it will keep in the freezer for when you need it, peanut butter, shredded coconut will keep for ages, bit of vegetable oil or margerine. You can come up with very basic recipes if you have some of the ingredients to work with.

I would also start with old fashioned simple stuff. These recipes were developed during a different time when people didn't have access to the ingredients they do today, so therefore, the recipes have few, very common, ingredients.  Today's creations can be a bit intimidating for someone who doesn't do this on a regular basis.


----------

